# Help finding FS hogs



## BowArrow (Jul 4, 2017)

Trying to find Fort Stewart hogs. Any suggestions as to best areas in the E and F section. I hunted FS in the 60's, 70's and 80's for deer and am familiar with some of the areas. I have started hog hunting FS but at almost 80 years I do not have much time left to scout the vast acreage especially in this 90 deg. heat. I have been four times and missed one and turned down two sows with pigs. I am ready to drag one out before I get discouraged. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## antharper (Jul 4, 2017)

A couple threads down titled , finding them , another hunter asked the same question and got some info , good luck in this heat !


----------



## roperdoc (Jul 7, 2017)

Three shot opportunities in 4 trips,
you're doing pretty good already!

Be careful in this heat.


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Jul 9, 2017)

This time of year hogs are moving, looking for food mostly at night, so hunt early or late. Try and find a wet area with thick gallberry  hills close by, don't expect to see them in the open hardwoods now, not many acorns left. I was in the f areas yesterday and we got a guilt walking in pines with a lot of underbrush about 150 yards off a wet swamp. There is more water in woods now than during hunting season last year. Its hard hunting now almost to hot, horse flies and deer flies will drink you dry. As old as you say you are I recommend riding an area looking for trails or rubs or wallows then looking for a place to set up close to those so you will have and easier drag, good luck.


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 29, 2017)

you're a tougher man than me......!!!!
I'm about 1/2 of your age and I just bring myself to deal with the heat and bugs of S GA in the summer.  

If you hunt at FS after deer season in winter, maybe we could meet.  FS has been on my bucket list, my work schedule is flexible, and I can help with hauling out a heavier pig....just can't do it when temps and humidity are high.


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 29, 2017)

Visiting family right smack on FS this week, no real chance to get out.

Just the places around the residential part are said to have hogs. So says a few of the kids who play with nephews. Obviously no hunting on the golf course. Hear tell of a few gators too, per the kids.

Good luck with the pigs!

Hit Oglethorpe county two days ago. Found wallows but.no pigs present. Saw a few does.


----------

